# VW Routan - For Sale - 20x8 Wheels Factory 2011-2013 Dodge Durango 20" R/T Wheels



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Not sure how frequent the classified are being looked at so figure I post here (hope that's okay Mods).

I have a near mint factory wheels that bolt-up to any year VW Routan (clears all calipers).

2011-2014 Dodge Durango 20" R/T Wheels
Size: 20x8"
Bolt Pattern: 5x127
Offset: 56.4mm

I am included VW Center Caps that fit with these wheels. Accepting offers, but starting at $800 + actual shipping costs (probably around $100, depending where you are). Not sure if there is any interest in these, but figure I ask.

I also have a set of winter tires/wheels and all-seasons tire/wheels (factory 17" VW) in case anyone is interested in those.

Located in Chicago, IL.

I got the idea from another member, Artem, and I hope he doesn't mind, but reposting photos of his wheels on his car:


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL I am rarely here now since I sold my Routan long ago but I do not mind


----------



## mstoykov (Mar 27, 2014)

*Very Interested*

I am very interested. i live in the area and would be able to come and pick them up. Are they still for sale?


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

mstoykov said:


> I am very interested. i live in the area and would be able to come and pick them up. Are they still for sale?


Sorry for the late response, they are still available. I'll send you a private message (PM).


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Sold, mods, please lock thread.


----------

